# Cost for professional grooming



## Mish17 (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm sure there are regional differences but what have you paid to have your Poodles groomed and what size Poodle do you own?
How often is it done?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

For my spoo, I paid $150 in the CA Bay Area with a master groomer, and in more rural northern CA I paid $65. Both prices are before tips. The $65 groomer burned her tail, so now I do my own grooming.

ETA: I was getting her professionally groomed about every 7 weeks or so. At home, I groom as needed.


----------



## Mish17 (Jun 30, 2016)

Is that a full groom with bath? Do you need to trim in between? 
Do Poodles have to be barhrd anytime they're trimmed?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Mish17 said:


> Is that a full groom with bath? Do you need to trim in between?
> Do Poodles have to be barhrd anytime they're trimmed?


Yes, that is for a full groom (bath plus clip). I bathe them and do FFT every 3 weeks. Yes, they should be bathed any time they are trimmed or you will wear out the clipper blades with dirt.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I live in S.Calif and I have my Mini groomed every 10-12 weeks, but I do her grooming inbetween visits......A full groom for her, because she is hand scissored and not razor clipped in a short clip, costs $85.00+tip. I bathe, blow dry, dremel nails and clipper her face, rear, & feet, every 7-10 days so I can just follow the lines 'set' by my groomer, but the scissoring of her jacket and legs I leave up to the groomer because I am not good with scissors!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It's $120 with a Master Groomer in Houston every 4 weeks for the works. I paid them $60 for a Scottie


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have them done once a month and trim face feet and butt every 2 weeks. Sage is 65.00 as she is scissored and Bella and Cayenne is 50.00 each, before tip, so 165 per month toy poodles. She wanted 65 for 2 and 85 for one, I said NO not once a month. Since my eye surgery I cannot see to groom them good enough


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I charge 
65-75 toy
70-85 mini
95-110 standard
(base prices for dogs kept in good condition)


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I haven't groomed professionally for about ten years and I know the prices have gone up since, but in our area we also can't charge as high of prices as the big cities. Back then it was $35-40 for toy, $50ish for mini and $65-$75 for standard. Has maybe gone up $10 each over the years.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I pay approximately $65 for my minipoo. Babykins is groomed professionally once a month - I could go longer but I really like her looking freshly clipped. This includes wash, blow dry and nail clipping. The groomer does a lot of scissor - if she did more work with the clippers it would be a little cheaper but I prefer certain styles that need scissor work. My dog never goes to the groomer with mats - always fully combed out - groomers will charge extra if they have to deal with mats. I don't do anything between grooming except comb and brush my dog. My groomer is not a master groomer but she is experienced and does a nice job compared to two other groomers I went to.

I had a tpoo who lived to 18 yo who I groomed myself- she never went to a professional. There are plenty of members here who groom their dog themselves.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a duel certified master groomer do my gang. I have Standards. She charges 65-100 each depending on the type of groom I need. The show cuts for the puppies were 65. Stella (momma) is in a longer modified Continental type groom for her Therapy work and she charges me around 75 for her. It includes a bath, nail grinding, face/feet shave and hand scissoring where needed. I keep my dogs longer than most "pet" style grooms because of the Therapy work (the seniors love the long hair!) so I don't have them done as often. Usually every 3-4 months. I do baths/blow outs, face/feet/tail shaves every 2 weeks or so. Nail grinding every 10-14 days. 
I swear I will never let her retire!!! I will keep her locked up in a room so she can groom my dogs for ever! LOL


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

I pay 60 before tip for a full groom for a smallish poodleX. His body is clipped. So far I've done this every 7-8 weeks but I'm considering going longer and adding in a tidy up in the middle. I do baths, nail grinding and a tiny bit of scissoring in between as it is. I'm in Northeastern Ontario. I suspect I could find both more and less expensive groomers in my town.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Since I have always home groomed, I am clueless to pricing, but I do bathe and FFT every other week, in the warmer months I clip them on the same schedule, in the winter I clip every 4 weeks. I have 3 toy poodles, and I find if they are regularly bathed and clipped I don't have to brush and comb daily.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Mysticrealm said:


> I charge
> 65-75 toy
> 70-85 mini
> 95-110 standard
> (base prices for dogs kept in good condition)


My new groomer just opened up close my house6 weeks ago, she had been grooming but opened her own shop (I did not know her as I normally only know the owners of shops she worked in. 

Are you grooming these dogs once a month at these prices, with no mates. What kind of cut a lot of scissoring. I normally have mine done about every 2 months, but shampoo and blow dry trim face and feet every 2 weeks. The body is done with a 4, face feet with a 10, nails clipped stc. I pay 50 for that, she wanted 65. Sage her butt, face and feet with a 10 and a jacket that needs scissored about 2.5 inches I pay 65 for that. She wanted 85. She was about 15 to 20 higher, than anyone else with in 30 miles. So we worked a deal, however within 3 weeks she had 3 more to poodles, 3 yorkies, 2 shu-shues (cannot spell it) which saw my dogs and went to her. and these are also monthly grooms, so I did not feel bad about asking her to meet my past groomers fees. I only left my last groomer as that was a 30 minute drive each way, and the new one is 3 minutes from my house.


----------



## amerwine (Dec 4, 2013)

In PA I have paid up to $100. for a bath, cut and nails.

THEN I discovered a dog grooming school in my area. Since Teddy is such a good dog, he goes to the school for a supervised student cut. Cost is $45.00. They try something different every time he goes. He'll be there a bit longer, but Everyone benefits!


----------



## Cadency (Apr 4, 2017)

We are trying a new groomer for our Spoo (rescue) this week, who quoted us $50-$55 for a groom including F/F/T, maybe nails - if he cooperates. I'm a bit ambivalent about it all, because that's the price only if we bathe, blow out and brush out any mats the night before. He's still a challenge to groom, although he has gotten better with our frequent handling of his feet and ears. We decided that the last groomer we took him to was not a good fit, even though she charged only $75 for the full groom, wash, dry and brush included. Most other places in our area charge between $85-$110 for a Spoo groom.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Most of the time I groom my dogs myself but when I do bring them, I pay 55-60$ for my mini poodle mixes. Lily gets a Miami clip, with shaved feet and face, which is $60. Max gets an all over clip without shaved feet or face, and that's $55. Lily has a poodle body type, while Max has Shihtzu body type, and that's how I chose their clips.Max just wouldn't look right in a Miami clip...but you can do an all over clip with a poodle too and leave the "fuzzy face." It's a little less maintenance, and little cheaper. 

Some groomers in my area charge less, but I like the salon I bring them to and trust the owner. I am in upstate NY -Albany area. 

Like Amerwine, I used to bring them to a grooming school nearby and they only charged $15 a dog, and they did a decent job. If you have one by you, that can be an affordable option.

I would plan on grooming at least every 6 weeks or so- I like them done every 4 weeks, but that's my preference. That's why I had to learn do them myself- $200 or so with tip for the three dogs once a month is a little much!

If you keep up with brushing, and do some trimming at home, you can probably go longer than six weeks. I do Lily's face and feet every two weeks, but that's only because I like the clean shaven look. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

Our standard poodles are $75 each if they are in a kennel clip with fluffy topknots/tails and I do the nails and have the ears clean beforehand. Grooming is so expensive, I just do it myself. For $75 per dog per month, I can buy myself top notch equipment, so that's what I have done. Way easier! I schedule a day when I just relax and groom the poodles with my favorite music and a latte. It's fun and waaaaaay cheaper than $150/month  Plus I don't have to arrange the pick/up and drop off, or tip the groomer


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

glorybeecosta said:


> My new groomer just opened up close my house6 weeks ago, she had been grooming but opened her own shop (I did not know her as I normally only know the owners of shops she worked in.
> 
> Are you grooming these dogs once a month at these prices, with no mates. What kind of cut a lot of scissoring. I normally have mine done about every 2 months, but shampoo and blow dry trim face and feet every 2 weeks. The body is done with a 4, face feet with a 10, nails clipped stc. I pay 50 for that, she wanted 65. Sage her butt, face and feet with a 10 and a jacket that needs scissored about 2.5 inches I pay 65 for that. She wanted 85. She was about 15 to 20 higher, than anyone else with in 30 miles. So we worked a deal, however within 3 weeks she had 3 more to poodles, 3 yorkies, 2 shu-shues (cannot spell it) which saw my dogs and went to her. and these are also monthly grooms, so I did not feel bad about asking her to meet my past groomers fees. I only left my last groomer as that was a 30 minute drive each way, and the new one is 3 minutes from my house.


The lesser prices are short cuts (4 blade or shorter) the higher prices are the longer cuts. I have extra charges for matting and overgrown.
I do not negotiate my prices. Whether a client has 1 dog or 6 dogs they pay the same price per dog. If they come in on a great schedule (which varies on the individual dog) they don't pay overgrown/matting fees since the dogs wouldn't have those issues, and I work harder to cater to the good clients on good schedules, but it was their choice to have multiple dogs and it takes me the same amount of time per dog so my base charge is my base charge.


----------



## Zirallan (Jun 30, 2017)

I pay $50 for Lamby the toy poodle. He gets a puppy cut every 4 months with face and feet the same length as everything else. That includes bath, brush, and nails. He had a couple bad experiences with groomers as a pup and is a challenge to groom and it's far less stressful on us both if I take him to have it done. I use the groomer I do because she's good with him and he behaves for her. She's also extremely quick with her clippers. I bathe and brush as needed in between so he doesn't get matted. My 4 year old gets upset every time I take him in and have his curls cut off.

Tuna, also a toy, I do myself. I don't really have any set schedule, it's really just when I look at her and think she could do with a trim. Or she's been rolling in the mud and needs bathed and brushed anyway so why not do a trim while I'm at it.

I've had standards before and did them myself. It was always easier for me.. Being an insomniac, I could groom them at midnight if I felt like it. Now I have a bad shoulder and it's difficult and painful for me to do the toy poodle so I will probably not have a larger poodle again due to the cost of grooming them every 6 weeks so they look nice. I can see a point in the not so distant future when I'm unable to do Tuna myself.


----------



## Daywalker (Apr 23, 2017)

My doodle (kinda moyen size, 17 inches, 25 pounds) is 45 for full groom most of the time or 35 if I only need face & sanitary done. There were a couple of grooms when he was really long that were $60. I keep him anywhere from fairly fuzzy to very fluffy and they also charge extra if he has any matting. His full grooms are not usually extensive, just neaten the face, do a sanitary trim, and an all over shave with their longest shave-blade. 

My mini-poodle is $40 for a full groom and $30 for face, feet, and sanitary. Again, very straight forward. She would also be more if I let her get matted or wanted her hand-scissored or dyed or anything. 

Then, of course, I add in tip on top of those prices. Currently, they go every 4 weeks with a full groom one visit in three and the other two just neatening them up. I brush them daily at home but the groomer handles all bathing and trimming. I discovered with my doodle that I can keep him longer if he gets a professional brush out every month. I try but I'm just not as good. My budget is $100 per month for grooming so if I was using a groomer who charged significantly more, I'd probably keep them a little shorter and space out the grooms more. 

This groomer rarely uses cages and also does doggie daycare so if I need daycare, we also go to her. My senior did it a few times until he got comfortable in the shop (he's nervous new places so his groom experience improved with extra time in the shop so he could feel comfortable) but my mini-poodle goes at least once a week for half a day. She loves it there.


----------

